

New WebKit Web Inspector: debugging, profiling, FireBug-compatible console API, and more - mqt
http://webkit.org/blog/197/web-inspector-redesign/

======
m0digital
I've been using the nightly for a while and so far the Web Inspector has been
fantastic. Good enough where I've almost completely rid myself the dependence
of Firebug on FF. However the one gripe I have is that when checking the color
in CSS its displayed as RGB values instead of hex. The issue is on file in
their bug tracker but not sure when it'll get resolved. Not a show stopper but
just annoying.

------
markbao
Just noticed this in Safari 4 Beta. Really good. If it only had a better
logger for activity (including network activity) it would rock.

~~~
othermaciej
Did you see the network pane in the blog post? It's better than what was in
the beta.

~~~
markbao
Is it? It looks similar.

~~~
olliej
It's improved, the entire look has not been redone -- obviously there's no
point in throwing out the good bits :D

